# Phx anyone?



## CindyR (Apr 13, 2011)

Phoenix Arizona?


----------



## jazzmynn123 (Jul 16, 2010)

CindyR said:


> Phoenix Arizona?


Cindy,I'm in Chandler, Az


----------



## iwillovercome (Oct 3, 2010)

jazzmynn123 said:


> Cindy,I'm in Chandler, Az


I am in Peoria!!!


----------



## azgirl (May 28, 2011)

CindyR said:


> Phoenix Arizona?


 I'm in Mesa....Did ya'll ever meet up?


----------



## Brianda (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in Gilbert


----------



## lorabean88 (Apr 25, 2012)

I am in Mesa! We should meet up sometime!


----------

